# 226 5As/OJT package



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Jan 2007)

I am a few weeks away from my CT/OT to ATIS, with a POET and QL3 Apprentice bypass, posted early March.  I have to do the 5A package, but I am pretty sure I am not posted to a "blue" unit.

I have looked at the doc's on the CFCSE website and have the 5A documents, but I was wondering if anyone had any info on the nuts and bolts of the 226 OJT.  My main concern is completing it in a timely manner, at a Wing with all the kit.

This is sort of an "APB" for any info, particularly looking for anyone who just finished their Journeyman's package, and anyone who entered the MOC similar to the way I am.

Tks in advance.


----------



## 284_226 (25 Jan 2007)

There aren't that many positions at non-blue units...has the CM told you something that would lead you to believe that you're going to someplace other than an AF base?  And are there any hints as to where you are going?

I guess the information you need would depend on where you're posted.  I know a few Apprentices that were posted to Halifax, that ended up doing part of their OJT at Shearwater, since Halifax didn't have the majority of equipment needed to get all the signatures.


----------



## Shadowhawk (26 Jan 2007)

If you are 226 you should be posted to a "blue" unit... 227's are "green". The OJT will more than likely be done at  a Wing TIS/airfield where you will get experience on airfield equipment. However ... there are exceptions..

I have heard that there were recent changed being made to the OJT portion but I'm not sure what they are or even if they have been implemented yet.


Probably not much help but ... welcome to the trade.  8)


----------



## hank011 (8 Feb 2007)

He could be going to JSR. It's not blue but a shade of green known as "Siggonella".

They really shouldnt post new 226's there. Trade retention is hard enough.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Feb 2007)

Nope, I am going to Halifax (somewhere).

JSR sounds like a good go to me...after 17 years of Cmbt Arms, its still nice to good to the field, be dirty and all that.


----------



## 284_226 (12 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Nope, I am going to Halifax (somewhere).
> 
> JSR sounds like a good go to me...after 17 years of Cmbt Arms, its still nice to good to the field, be dirty and all that.



It's a safe bet that if you're going to Halifax, you *will* be employed in some capacity with N6.  Could be voice services, could be service teams, could be NRS (Naval Radio Station) Halifax/Newport Corners.

You'll find lots of good training...but as you've already mentioned, you'll be in a hard Navy environment, that's for sure.  You'll probably come over with us in Shearwater to sign off your Quad radar/SSR/TACAN/Meteorological equipment famil.

You'll probably also do a couple of weeks in Greenwood picking up the ASR, PAR and microwave famil.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

Figured as much...I just left Halifax a month ago, so...right back where I came from!


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2007)

Come on MRM, we have ATIS Techs here at the Regiment!! Come on across the street  >


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Feb 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Come on MRM, we have ATIS Techs here at the Regiment!! Come on across the street  >



Well, the only thing that stopped me from trying for a posting to JSR, 8 Wing or NB was a HLs Career mangler...she wouldn't post her close to those, but Halifax was a go, so that is where I put for my posting...

So all we have to do now is threaten be nice to our CMs for the next posting we get  ;D


----------



## shado_wolf (30 Apr 2007)

Hello,

Well I came in from Civy school, skipped POET and trades courses and was posted to a non blue unit (CFC Toronto).   Had to complete my OJT package for my ZABB package. I was given a pass on my OJT package based on my performance in PC related PO's, Networking PO's, Telecom PO's.  Certain sections were given a n/a as we don't have the equip for me to work on or the time to go to an airfield to get it.

My biggest concern is the lack military experience (which I don't believe is an issue for you) and the lack of actual electronics work.

Good luck,

Dylan


----------



## El Jefe (1 May 2007)

Welcome to the trade.

If you are posted to Halifax you will have no problem completing your 5As.  You will probably be sent to Greenwood to complete the airfield portion of your package.  There are a few 226s working out of there.  You might end up doing maintenance out in the transmitter site.  

When I was at 8 Wing we used to get people posted to green units to complete the airfield portion of the package.

Enjoy the HRM!


Cheers,

EJ


----------

